# Curiosity question...B units



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it because I never get to see one or there aren't any B units used nowadays?Are they simply an old idea that railways don't consider worthy any more?
Wouldn't a SD70B be an interesting model?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've never seen a B unit around these parts of WY, from either UP or BNSF. Seems with all the multi-unit lash ups these days that building some without cabs would save a lot of money.

But then, what do I know?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure if these qualify as B units, but some rail roads use slugs that have traction motors, but no diesels.

http://www.nslocos.com/nsslugs.html


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would surmise that they don't make B units anymore because they couldn't be used without an 'A' unit, and therefore would be a lot of money for something that couldn't be used on it's own.

The old 'F' series 'B' units were cheaper to build back then, as they didn't need a cab and everything that comes with that, and they were meant to be run with 'A' units all the time....

No stomach (or budget) for that now-a-days......

This Trains article explains more....

http://trn.trains.com/railroads/abcs-of-railroading/2006/05/booster-units


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

May be cheaper to not outfit a cab, but less flexible in the long run.

Too many B units could cause power management headaches when you're trying to outfit outgoing trains and out of the ten units in the engine facility only two have usable cabs. Particularly if you need to send something to a branch or terminal that doesn't have turning facilities so you need back-to-back cabbed locos so it has a leader for the return trip.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

They were still around, at least till recently....

Tom


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

In the 1980's BN bought 120 B30-7A booster units. I used to see them occasionally watching the trains go by north of Pasco, WA.

Nice pic, Krieglok


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

BNSF still has around 18 GP60B units in service.All are ex Santa FE.some still wear Red and Silver Warbonnet paint scheme.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm going to guess that BNSF 7501 was probably a wreck rebuild where it was more cost effective not to rebuild a whole brand new cab. Other B-units have been rebuilt in similar fashions following a major wreck overhaul that damaged or destroyed a cab.


----------

